# Como Conectar Un Mp4 Al Estereo Del Auto



## DJ Nico (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola a todos  quisiera saber como conectar un mp4 a un estereo pionner deh 540

el estereo dispone de reproductor de cd´s.. en la parte trasera dispone de una salida de dos cables que creo que son rca (color blanco y rojo) y tiene una ficha(donde se conectan los parlantes, positivo, negativo etc)
eso es lo unico que tiene.

por favor diganme si hay alguna forma de conectarlo ya que creo que el mismo no dispone de salida aux


----------



## gca (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola
Primero bienvenido DJ Nico.

Mira por lo que dijiste los RCA deben ser de entrada de audio (derecho e izquierdo), lo que necesitas es comprar un cable que tenga en un extremo dos RCA y en el otro un jack macho y conectas el jack a la salida de auriculares del mp4 y los RCA al stereo.
 No estoy muy seguro si los RCA que mencionas son entradas o salidas haci que es una posibilidad.

Saludos


----------



## DJ Nico (Ene 31, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Hola
> Primero bienvenido DJ Nico.
> 
> Mira por lo que dijiste los RCA deben ser de entrada de audio (derecho e izquierdo), lo que necesitas es comprar un cable que tenga en un extremo dos RCA y en el otro un jack macho y conectas el jack a la salida de auriculares del mp4 y los RCA al stereo.
> ...



primero gracias por responder 

creo los cables rca son entradas(como para poner una potencia) porque en el estereo no hay ningun boton para ponerlo en aux solo tiene los botones de la radio


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 1, 2010)

Tenes fotos de la parte trasera con y sin el conector?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 1, 2010)

No hay nada de lo que preguntas que no te diga el manual del equipo... generalmente son salidas de bajo nivel para conectar potencias por medio de cable apantallado (por el tema de ruidos y demas). En tu caso lo que podes hacer si no tiene ninguna entrada es comprar un transmisor de fm, es mas, en mercadolibre hay un modelo de mp3 que ya lo trae incorporado.


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 1, 2010)

Claro, un transmisor FM es la opción más simple, no son caros, le compré a un amigo que está en la misma situación y viene con control remoto, lcd, posibilidad de setear la frecuencia de transmisión, entrada de audio, lector de tarjetas de memorias, pen drive y demás, por 60$. Se conecta directo a una toma de 12[V] y la calidad de sonido es bastante buena.


----------



## DJ Nico (Feb 2, 2010)

si yo tengo un transmisor de fm, pero en otro auto 

yo quiero saber si hay alguna forma de conectarlo directo al estereo sin transmisor


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 2, 2010)

Si hay... pero tenes que ver si hay alguna entrada auxiliar en la parte delantera o trasera del stereo...


----------



## DJ Nico (Feb 2, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Si hay... pero tenes que ver si hay alguna entrada auxiliar en la parte delantera o trasera del stereo...



mm entrada ahi una pero creo yo que no es aux ya que en el estereo no hay ningun boton como para ponerlo en modo auxiliar 

subo una imagen del cable rca que sale detras del estereo

yo intente colocando un cable rca como el de la foto a la salida rca del estereo y la ficha al mp4 pero no me funciona ya que no puedo pasarlo a aux


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bueno, debe ser una salida para una potencia.

No quiero tomar decisiones apuradas pero creo que tu stereo no tiene entrada auxiliar.


Pero para saber si es salida, conecta los RCA que salen del stereo a un ampli, y fijate si sale sonido por el ampli, los RCA son salidas.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 2, 2010)

si no tiene entradas aux, vas a tener que enchufarle un emisor fm a tu mp4 y sitonnizarlo con la radio del estereo. Este emisor que te digo se vende y no es muy caro. Se puede elegir la frecuencia y te dice que cancion esta en reproduccion si no me equivoco, un amigo lo tiene y le anda joya.
PD: No se si se enchufa por usb o por el jack este emisor, supongo por usb


----------



## DJ Nico (Feb 3, 2010)

y no hay forma de conectarlo directo a la ficha del estereo?

la ficha es parecida a esta 

solo que con algunos conectores menos 

dispone de un cable rojo, naranja (positivo) 2 verdes 2 grises (parlantes) uno negro (masa o negativo) uno amarillo uno azul y uno blanco


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2010)

no, esas son entradas y salidas de alimentacion, parlantes, etc, los rca de atras son salidas para una potencia, digamos que no tiene auxiliar por lo que comentas. lo ideal es el emisor, o destripar el estereo entero y buscar en algun punto del basto mar de componentes, el conversor da que alimenta de señal el amplificador, no te lo recomiendo si fuera analogico, es mas facil pinchas donde esta el potenciometro de volumen y listo pero al ser digital se complica, lo mas practico barato y "norenegador" es el emisor, se escucha con calidad de radio


----------



## DJ Nico (Feb 3, 2010)

ok voy a probar con el transmisor de radio 

gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------

